#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  How can I add react to a website?

## TamillanSivi

Hi Guys,

React make it easy to design interactive UIs. I want to add react to a website. Can you guys tell how can I add react to a website? What Language I should use?

----------

